# Wilde arrow



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

I have heard it is moving from Layton to Centerville is this true?


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

This is true


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I believe the new store opens today.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

where at in centerville are they moving to ?


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> where at in centerville are they moving to ?


Next to "Waterfowl Guides 'r' Us"! :mrgreen:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > where at in centerville are they moving to ?
> ...


Sweet wear is that at? I have not seen them befor.I will have to check both of them out at the same time. Thanks Shane. :lol:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

They will be in the old Guitar city building, west of the freeway. They have tomorrow scheduled for opening. They'll have a 12 lane/30 yard range and a bunch of 3D's, much like UAC.

See you all down there!


----------



## elk_horn (Aug 6, 2008)

so is the Layton Store closing??


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Im going have to check it out. Does anybody have there number ?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

546-0962, Though I'm not sure if they are keeping the same ph#.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Tree I will give that number a try.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

that's the number they had on the flyer...so they're probably keeping it...at least for now...


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I tryed that number and they did not pick up. but there voice mail box did.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

yeah they haven't been great about answering the phone in the last month or so...
http://wildearrowarchery.com/


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

What do you need to know? I'm connected. :wink: :mrgreen:


----------



## raykingleaves (Nov 6, 2008)

Sweet! I used to go see Dee all the time in Idaho Falls when I lived up that way, he set me up with my first Martin. I'll have to go check it out!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:



> What do you need to know? I'm connected. :wink: :mrgreen:


Im wanting some prices on some vanes and see how much they will charge me to so some arrows for me.Like put my wraps on my arrows and then fleach them up for me. Why im still trying to get all of the stuff to do my owen.So i cna hve them ready tog o up to hardware ranch shoot in a couple weeks. :mrgreen:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Gotcha, I'd give em a holler tomorrow, they've been busy moving.

T


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Yea im going to give them a call tomorrow and then i i dont get nothing then I will go down there friday and check the place out.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Tree will you tell them to hurry up with my **** bow. Geez it's been 3 weeks. I want to go to lunch with you ****'s


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Tree will you tell them to hurry up with my **** bow. Geez it's been 3 weeks. I want to go to lunch with you ****'s


he will if you are buying him lunch. :lol:


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> > What do you need to know? I'm connected. :wink: :mrgreen:
> ...


I wanna say they're gonna charge you like $2-$3 an arrow...


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > Treehugnhuntr said:
> ...


UAC is charging 2.50 arrow.Man that 50 bucks for 18 arrows. I just might have to break down and start learning how to do them. thanks for you guys help.


----------



## droptine801 (Sep 26, 2007)

Its only 10 min from my house heres the phone# I have 801-628-8141 new address is 470 North 1100 West Centerville


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I went in there on friday and then again on saterday. Man I have to say that a nice place great people. Looking to do soem business with them again soon and in the futer. I will be heading there again to buy some arrows.O yea Shane I didnot see the guide R US around there. Maybe next time I see you there you can show me where it at. :mrgreen:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Oh they were there...what you don't realize is the "guides" are just average joes like you and I! It was good running into you Dustin.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Berg, Tree, my bow's done. They said they usually take a little longer on the Nicer bows, like Mathews. They want everything to be perfect. They said they don't waste their time on the Hoyt's, cuz it will all come undone after a dozen arrows are shot, You Dig?

I'll Meet you guys there on tuesday.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Berg, Tree, my bow's done. They said they usually take a little longer on the Nicer bows, like Mathews. They want everything to be perfect. They said they don't waste their time on the Hoyt's, cuz it will all come undone after a dozen arrows are shot, You Dig?
> 
> I'll Meet you guys there on tuesday.


O fix come on now. we all now the mathews are over rated. we all now hoyt are the best bows out there.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> Oh they were there...what you don't realize is the "guides" are just average joes like you and I! It was good running into you Dustin.


well thats good to know. yea it was good running in to you to shane.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> > Berg, Tree, my bow's done. They said they usually take a little longer on the Nicer bows, like Mathews. They want everything to be perfect. They said they don't waste their time on the Hoyt's, cuz it will all come undone after a dozen arrows are shot, You Dig?
> ...


Oh come on Dustin we all "know" that the best bow is the bow that fits you best and believe it or not that may not be a Hoyt. LOL :wink: :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Jahan, that is totally untrue.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Jahan, that is totally untrue.


Shut up, who asked you anyways? :wink: :mrgreen:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

You know **** well I don't need to be _asked_ for an opinion. :mrgreen: :wink:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > fixed blade said:
> ...


SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO true


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> > Jahan, that is totally untrue.
> ...


That was good. Tree that true nobody needs to ask you.


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

So, what opinion do you have to today Tree? Now that you're going to turn 40 on Wednesday, what words of archery wisdom can you impart for us to live by?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Keep your finger behind the trigger, your nose will thank you.


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Keep your finger behind the trigger, your nose will thank you.


 :lol: Thank you. I'm at a loss for words. That is a very good opinion.

Blade just called. Lunch tomorrow in Centerville, then a vist to WA for some new sticks and tune. Meeting at about 1:30 for anyone else who might want to join us.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Keep your finger behind the trigger, your nose will thank you.


Thats very good vise there.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> > Keep your finger behind the trigger, your nose will thank you.
> ...


That's the best _vise_ I've ever heard. :lol: Also your lip will thank you. I've punched my self so hard in the face I wanted to cry.  Stupid string loop broke. **** Hoyt string. :mrgreen:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > Treehugnhuntr said:
> ...


O come on fix dont blam the hoyt loop string we all know it was the Alcohol that made that happen. :lol:


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > Treehugnhuntr said:
> ...


 -_O- That's funny Blade.

I once shot Tree's house. It was an accident.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

BERG said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> > dkhntrdstn said:
> ...


 :lol: oooooooooooopppppppppppppppppps


----------

